# Operation Smoking Eagles



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Operation Smoking Eagles*

*Target*: The 101st Airborne Division serving in Iraq

*Ordnance *: Stogies, humidification, cutters, storage (maybe include a tupperware contiainer or something). Also - the LT says - food stuff -microwavable, snacks, candy, gum, magazines, DVD's (big item), CDs, stationery for writing home. You get the idea here - Imagine a bunch of folks doing dangerous work in a desert with no place to go after they are done with their job for the day. Oh yeah - did I mention stogies!

*Collection :* Mr.C has volunteered to provide the collection and distribution support. He will post pictures of everything received and then package and send to Camp Spiecher. I will also accept contributions from volunteers and post pictures and coordinate with Mr.C

*Special Requests *: LT Nencheck has asked that if it is possible, would people include a small note and a return address so that thank you notes can be sent to the contributors - Letters, notes, small cards are a big deal over there - remember, we have a lot of folks that are away from home for the first time and even though it's not macho to be homesick - I think some of them are. Who knows - you might get a new pen pal.

*Immediate Tasks *: All volunteers for this operation should post their willingness to participate in this thread and send a PM to either (or both) to Mr.C or Myself.

*Departure Date *: As soon as possible after contributions have been received - that's why it's important for volunteers to post. We don't want to send until all collections have been received.

*Final Note :* I want to personally Thank all of you for participating in this effort!

:w


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Great selection on the name Joe, Smoking Eagles is a great cause. My contribution goes to the Post Office tomorrow and I'll post tracking information here when I get it.

I for one would love it if some of the Screaming Eagles getting smoked could wander in here and maybe give us some feedback or just post who they are and where they're from.

Again, great cause and effort Joe and Mr. C!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> I for one would love it if some of the Screaming Eagles getting smoked could wander in here and maybe give us some feedback or just post who they are and where they're from.


I agree - and I am working on that too!

:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I will gladly contibute to this great cause! PM sent joed. :w


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in!!! I have Mr. C's Address from Operation Herfghanistan and will send out a package in the next day or two. :u 

This is also a nice way to pay JoeD back for the killer bomb he dropped on my in the unbanded PIF thread!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> ...This is also a nice way to pay JoeD back... !!!


Thank you very much - this is exactly the best way you could pay me back. I apprecite your support - I know that the soldiers of the 101st will also.

:w


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm in. PM sent.

Mel


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Shadow of the Eagles*

Just one thing.

The families and supporters of the solidiers in the 101st Airborne - The Screaming Eagles - have formed a group and given themselves a name -

*The Shadow of the Eagle*​
So, for all of the participants - I am going to envoke my rights and name you all honorary members of this fine group.

Welcome to The Shadow of the Eagle my fellow BOTL's!

Thank you again for your participation in Operation Smoking Eagle

:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

0305 2710 0000 4383 0950










Package en route! :w

Figure the troops could use a good laugh at the end of the day, and these are two of my favorites.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PM sent. Great job getting this thing going right guys!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> 0305 2710 0000 4383 0950
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome - perfect!

:w


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for pointing me over here Joe.
I would be proud to offer up a few smokes.
Please PM me your addy.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Note from LT. Nencheck*

Here is a note from Lt. Nencheck - I have been letting her know what's going on with Operation Smoking Eagles - since she picked the Operation Name and here is the e:mail that I got from her today. Did I remember to say thank you to everyone that has offered to help?

_Hey Joseph,

Thanks so much for all of this. I know my friends and the other guys that smoke cigars (there are a ton of pilots in our living area who smoke too) are going to think this is great. I am the only girl (surprise, surprise) and I am sure I can make them all get together for a photo. Especially with promises of so many great care packages!

This is so cool. I am really impressed. *I had no idea that people would be this interested in sending stuff, especially stuff that really isn't cheap and actually makes people happy. A lot of times we get packages from groups over here and you feel like they just threw old junk they didn't want and crap into a box and sent it over here -- we'd all just rather they didn't do that at all. But this, this is special. So, thanks*.

Please do make sure that you thank them for the support, at least for me. I will be sure to log onto the website when I get a chance, and I will pass it along to my friends too.

Thanks again for everything!

Love,
Margaret_


----------



## ml_ (Oct 12, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

You know I'm in Joe.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll put together a package...


----------



## Port Aransas (Dec 16, 2005)

Sign me up Joe, just need your addy.

Steve


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

small suggestion: would it make sense for people to include brief descriptions of flavor / how strong the cigars they send are?

if the guys (and girl) aren't familiar with all the brands and don't have time to read CS, this may help them choose sticks...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mmblz said:


> small suggestion: would it make sense for people to include brief descriptions of flavor / how strong the cigars they send are?
> 
> if the guys (and girl) aren't familiar with all the brands and don't have time to read CS, this may help them choose sticks...


Sure, that would be OK - LT Nencheck has asked that we include something to identify ourselve - name, address at least - so that they can send thank you notes - a little bit about your package (educational stuff about cigars) would be perfect - a great idea - thanks

:w


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

0305 1720 0002 0599 7491


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Eh, sign me up. I'm not even an American but it will make me feel good to know I'm helping someone over there.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

PM Sent. Package will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Package out tomorrow.

0103 8555 7495 4728 1372

A huge *Thank You* to JoeD and Mr.C. Your efforts and initiative are appreciated.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

On the way to drop some ordinance at the Post Office, coming your way Joed, #0103 8555 7496 1064 3854. Fuente cluster bomb(s) inclosed!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Package going out tomorrow!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

This will go out today or tomorrow:


The tubes / boxes on the right are not additional cigars- I found some tubes to put the good cigars on the left in, figuring they would be better protected and might help keep the humidity in...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*A Recruiting Poster*



mmblz said:


> This will go out today or tomorrow:
> 
> 
> The tubes / boxes on the right are not additional cigars- I found some tubes to put the good cigars on the left in, figuring they would be better protected and might help keep the humidity in...


WOW!! That is one amazing package - Maybe they'll use it as a recruiting poster! Can I enlist (and then get out in a week?) Your generosity is greatly appreciated - a BOTL for sure.

thank you!

:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great play mmblz!! Awesome looking package!

Incoming from Big MO: 03050830000050017121


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

package is on its way to Mr. C

DC 0103 8555 7495 0544 3279


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

5thDan said:


> package is on its way to Mr. C
> 
> DC 0103 8555 7495 0544 3279


Awesome!!

:w


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Package out today via priority


----------



## Port Aransas (Dec 16, 2005)

Another one gone, forgot to put any kind of remarks in the box...

0305 2710 0000 4201 1299


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Port Aransas said:


> Another one gone, forgot to put any kind of remarks in the box...
> 
> 0305 2710 0000 4201 1299


Terrific - thanks - Maybe Mr.C can put an earmark on it and we can at least include your name and address. In fact. I'll see if we can't come up with a master return address list that we can include - :w


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> 0305 2710 0000 4383 0950
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it today!

also,
JOED got your order from holts.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

mr.c said:


> got it today!


Great! I hope they enjoy my little treats. :u


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

03052710000104031494


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I wanted to try to pick up some stationary items like note cards to send along. I will do that over the weekend and mail it out by Monday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Got the bundle in today for my send, will add to it and turn it back around to Mr. C's addy Monday morning!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

from mels59yj

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I just shipped my package out today directly to her. Anyways, here's a pic of what I sent:


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I just shipped my package out today directly to her. Anyways, here's a pic of what I sent:


That is a terrific looking package - I know that it will be a home run over there. Thank you so very much for helping to make this project an overwhelming success. I truly appreciate your kindness and support.

:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> Package out today via priority


I got the package today - some beautiful smokes and a very funny smilie face - you forgot to include a return address though - So I will do that.

Your generosity is greatly appreciated.

:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> On the way to drop some ordinance at the Post Office, coming your way Joed, #0103 8555 7496 1064 3854. Fuente cluster bomb(s) inclosed!!


Got your package today - Cluster bombs indeed!! You are gonna level something over there! Fuente Short Stories and Hemmingway Churchills and some Bruza'a - very nice - and a nice letter of encouragement and a return addy - a terrific package. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your generosity.

:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Keep it up everyone! Good job so far! :w


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I just woke up, 4 packages came today. Will sift thru the carnage a little later today.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

make that 5 packages today.

moglman

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

5thDan said:


> package is on its way to Mr. C
> 
> DC 0103 8555 7495 0544 3279


got it today!

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

bigga petey ?

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Hollywood

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Port aransas?

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

mr.c said:


> bigga petey ?


yup


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Maybe I'm getting old and mushy, but I can't stop thinking about what you guys (JoeD and Mr.C) are doing here. 
It's a great thing to do, but it's an even greater thing to concieve the idea.
My hat is off to you guys.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad they came in ok. Man! Awesome display from so many BOTH out there. Those are some very nice packages!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Note from LT. Nencheck*



joed said:


> Here is a note from Lt. Nencheck - I have been letting her know what's going on with Operation Smoking Eagles - since she picked the Operation Name and here is the e:mail that I got from her today. Did I remember to say thank you to everyone that has offered to help?
> 
> _Hey Joseph,
> 
> ...


Just to put his back at the top again - thank all of you for your support in this operation. It is going extremely well - we have a nice care package for the pipe smoker too - courtsey of nooner - and me - all of your support continues to tell me that I have found a great place full of good people - :w


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in on this too...participated in the marines bomb hosted by BHasey so don't want to leave these guys/gals out!

Sending PM to joed.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Operation Smoking Eagles- @ more packages*

Update - packages received from SeanGar and Nooner this am.

Sorry no pic's - but I picked them up on the way to work so haven't had the chance to get into them - just wanted to let everyone know that they are here.

thanks again for all of your support.

:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great going guys! Any word on when this package will be sent and an approximate time of when they will get the package? 

Would love to see pics of them herfing away! :w


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Just sent my package to Joe, DC #0304 3490 0000 4810 5494.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

mmblz package came yesterday, no pics (no time right now arrr)


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mr. C & Joe D, My package is ready to go, but I probably will not get a chance to send it till tomorrow. I have to go home after work and wait for the pumber and cannot make it to the Post Office this afternoon unless my sister makes home early. I hope that is not a problem. You should still have it by Friday.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Mr. C & Joe D, My package is ready to go, but I probably will not get a chance to send it till tomorrow. I have to go home after work and wait for the pumber and cannot make it to the Post Office this afternoon unless my sister makes home early. I hope that is not a problem. You should still have it by Friday.


I don't think that's a problem at all - I know about one more package that's in route - hopefully to Mr.C.

So, if that's everybody - When these two packages arrive, Mr.C will begin the prebombing check list - and then the countdown will follow.

Once again - I want to thank everyone that participated in Operation Smoking Eagles - it's going to be quite a hit at Camp Spiecher.

:w


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like the gorillas here are taking a stab at world dominance! Wow amazing guys, i think the US might be in danger of running out of stogies, we might need to tap into DaKlug's reserve soon... glad to see some other poor souls taking a hit other than the Camp Phoenix crew. I apologize for not posting lately, i have been real busy and my work computer has experienced dificulty loging onto this site for some reason (again). 

LT :gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Operation Smoking Eagles - Is it soup yet?*



joed said:


> I don't think that's a problem at all - I know about one more package that's in route - hopefully to Mr.C.
> 
> So, if that's everybody - When these two packages arrive, Mr.C will begin the prebombing check list - and then the countdown will follow.
> 
> ...


I spent a little time going over the pm's and posts - and I think that everyone that posted is going to have their packages en-route to Mr.C by Friday.

So, we shared thoughts and I would like to ask that anyone that still wants to participate in Operation Smoking Eagles, please let us know as soon as possible. We are hoping that we can have all packages headed to Mr.C by Saturday.

Our plan is to get the package off to Iraq no later than next Friday, February 17th.

Thank you all for your support and generosity. Our soldiers are going to be "Blown Away" by the warm hearts that live in our jungle.

:w 
Once again - thank you all -


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

mmblz

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

MR C.

I want to participate. Can i send a package to the same addy as in operation herfganistan? I can't send until tomorrow.

cheers,
Par


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Ya par, that would be great


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mr. C. Package is on the way. 

0304 1070 0002 7116 3274


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

djmoniz said:


> I'm in on this too...participated in the marines bomb hosted by BHasey so don't want to leave these guys/gals out!
> 
> Sending PM to joed.


Got your package yesterday, post pics on friday.

:w


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Package made it's way out last night. :u 

0703 8555 7490 7581 9836


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

seangar 1 0f 2 ?

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

sean 2 of 2

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

plexiprs

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I have one more of Alpedhuez55 , camera died, when batteries are charged I'll get it up on the board


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> seangar 1 0f 2 ?
> 
> http://www.pictiger.com/


Sorry about getting the labeling messed up when I sent these to Mr.C,

But this package represents contributions from Plexiprs, BHasey, Nooner and me


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> sean 2 of 2
> 
> http://www.pictiger.com/


Sorry again - but when I forwarded to Mr.C - I packed it for a safe journey - but screwed up the labeling.

The pipe is from Nooner - the rest of the pipe contribution is from stuff that I found laying around my place.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> plexiprs
> 
> http://www.pictiger.com/


Well - you know the story by now - these are from Seangar


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey! No sweat on getting the labels right, just so long as the Screaming Eagles beg for mercy after the load is delivered!!!

Looks like they are going to have enough for weekends, holidays, birthdays, and oh yeah, they should all tuck a favorite away for the day the get orders home!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Hey! No sweat on getting the labels right, just so long as the Screaming Eagles beg for mercy after the load is delivered!!!
> 
> Looks like they are going to have enough for weekends, holidays, birthdays, and oh yeah, they should all tuck a favorite away for the day the get orders home!!!


I have already sent the LT a couple of special cigars and a travel humi for her to save for that special day - she has orders to e:mail me so that we can have a virtual Herf! But yeah - that will be a special day of all of them. I wish we could bring all of them home now - but funny thing is - most of them wouldn't come if things are finished. God Bless them all!

Thank you again for your support!
:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Mr.C - We just about ready to Launch?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

joed said:


> Hey Mr.C - We just about ready to Launch?


yes mr.d I think we are close, got 2 packages today. One from svillekid and one from florida_____?? (dont know who yet)


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

from florida

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

svillekid (another massive bomb)

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

dimoniz

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Alpedhuez55

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr.C - are we ready to launch? Are we counting down for Friday or Saturday of this week?

I've received nothing new at my end - So, I think all of the ordenance is collected at your depot.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great job gorillas! We did a great job on this "bomb"! :w


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

joed said:


> Mr.C - are we ready to launch? Are we counting down for Friday or Saturday of this week?
> 
> I've received nothing new at my end - So, I think all of the ordenance is collected at your depot.


lets try for friday, I'll get things rounded up for a complete pic of the carnage.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

You should see my package today or tomorrow. It went out last friday.

-Par


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

par said:


> You should see my package today or tomorrow. It went out last friday.
> 
> -Par


Thank you par - did you send to Mr. C or my direction?

thanks again for you contribution.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

pars came today!

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice job pars! Those ar some pretty good looking smokes. I know that the troops will appreciate every one of them. 

Looking back on the generosity of this community, all I can say is. I sure am glad that I'm not my neice - LT Nencheck - how she's ever going to decide how to distrubute this massive bombing is beyond me - But she is a lot smarter than I am too!, So, maybe it won't be so bad for her.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> lets try for friday, I'll get things rounded up for a complete pic of the carnage.


Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

this will go out monday, didnt have time to get everything boxed up to send out today.

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

pics dont do it justice, there is a ton of stuff there. Kudo's to everyone who helped, and for joed for setting it up :u


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

What an awesome sight!!! Cudos again for putting this together and glad to be part of it. That bomb is gonna create some massive carnage and hopefully kill a few insurgents in the process!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Reaction from LT Nencheck*

Here is a note that I just received from my Neice, LT Nencheck. I sent her an e:mail and suggested she logon and tae a look at the pic that Mr.C posted. Here is her reaction to that pic.

_Hey Joe,

I just logged on to this. That is awesome! I am going to let my friends know the website and I am sure some of them will log in and check it out.

I really do appreciate it. I got a package from a guy named Scott in NY who said he was in the USAF during the Gulf War. He sent a big box of stuff (including the movie Groundhog Day) and it was awesome.

Thanks again for everything. Everyone enjoys them and they have been making their way around the Division. Our Brigade Chaplain, our Battalion Surgeon and Executive Officer, and a bunch of my friends have already participated. I will be sending the notes out soon.

Thanks again for everything!

Love,
Margaret_
So, once again, I want to thank everyone that supported this effort - Please know that it is greatly appreciated my all. Our thoughts and support help our troops in ways you may not imagine.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Reaction from LT Nencheck*



joed said:


> Here is a note that I just received from my Neice, LT Nencheck. I sent her an e:mail and suggested she logon and tae a look at the pic that Mr.C posted. Here is her reaction to that pic.
> 
> _Hey Joe,
> 
> ...


Glad to see she got the Package and everyone is enjoying em. It should hold em over till reinforcement's arrive!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

shot over: 


2 boxes total weight 49 lbs :w 

WOW! There was a ton of stuff, she wont believe it untill she gets it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> shot over:
> 
> 2 boxes total weight 49 lbs :w
> 
> WOW! There was a ton of stuff, she wont believe it untill she gets it.


I get the 100th post in this thread - how appropriate!

To everyone that participated - I want to extend my most sincere thanks and appreciation.

You are truly a very generous group of unique individuals.

Thank you again - and special thanks to Mr.C who offered his time and talents in gathering the contributions, keeping the board informed with info and photos and finally preparing the packages and handling the shipping.

Thank you again


----------



## TigerLilly2133 (Feb 19, 2006)

To all who contributed to Operation Smoking Eagles,

I received two GIGANTIC boxes today, and I just have to say thanks for everything! I was absolutely amazed at all the stuff that was in there and cannot believe the number of cigars that you guys sent! It's too bad that we still have to run and work out over here, or else I would try to smoke them all myself! Haha...well, maybe not... :w 

Anyway, I've already impressed most of my friends and the Battalion Commander with all the stuff you guys sent, and I just wanted to say thanks. I am going to have some of my friends log in to reply, and I will try to post some pictures soon.

Joseph, thanks for getting this started. It really means a lot to me. And for everyone else, your support is what keeps us going and makes the hardship all worth while. Thanks again for everything.

Margaret J. Nencheck 
1LT, US Army
FOB Speicher, Tikrit, Iraq


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I did noy get on this bomb. BUT enjoy the hell out of it. Joed kickes ass for sure. Hell of a BOTL for damn sure and a down right good American :u 

Stacey


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome job, joed. Anything to make life a little easier for them over there is much appreciated.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

TigerLilly2133 said:


> To all who contributed to Operation Smoking Eagles,
> 
> I received two GIGANTIC boxes today, and I just have to say thanks for everything! I was absolutely amazed at all the stuff that was in there and cannot believe the number of cigars that you guys sent! It's too bad that we still have to run and work out over here, or else I would try to smoke them all myself! Haha...well, maybe not... :w
> 
> ...


The 101st post on the thread for the LT from the 101st Airborne - is that Kismet or what?

Glad the packages got there OK. Once again, I want to thank everyone that supported the effort. ClubStogie Rules!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I am happy the package made it TigerLily, and hope you and your Battalion enjoy the contents. Most importantly, remain safe and vigilant! We are proud of you and your mates. Thank you for your service!!

:u :u :u


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought about the status of this the other day since I hadn't read about it for a while. Glad to see the size of the packages, and that they arrived safe. Enjoy them LT, and like Moglman said, Stay safe!

Mel


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Very cool, glad they arrived safe! the plastic containers should make great humidors, they seal very good. Enjoy! stay safe, and yes your uncle kicks ass!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Enjoy! :u :u :u


----------



## Dennis.E (Mar 24, 2006)

To all the participants of "operation smoking eagles",
Imagine my suprise when my commander hands me a bag of a dozen fine quality cigars. I thought to myself for a quick minute that mabey I had died, but the dust in the air and the smoke from the burn pit quickly reminded me that I was still deployed to tikrit Iraq. This is by far the best "care package" that I have recieved in two deployments now. Thank all you so much for the thoughtful gift. I have done like some have suggested and saved one cigar for when I get my orders home. In the mean time I still have 11 to go. Thanks to Joe and the rest for a fantastic way to forget where I am at, and to spend 30 minutes with my buddies.

Respectifully
CW2 Dennis.E


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Dennis.E said:


> To all the participants of "operation smoking eagles",
> Imagine my suprise when my commander hands me a bag of a dozen fine quality cigars. I thought to myself for a quick minute that mabey I had died, but the dust in the air and the smoke from the burn pit quickly reminded me that I was still deployed to tikrit Iraq. This is by far the best "care package" that I have recieved in two deployments now. Thank all you so much for the thoughtful gift. I have done like some have suggested and saved one cigar for when I get my orders home. In the mean time I still have 11 to go. Thanks to Joe and the rest for a fantastic way to forget where I am at, and to spend 30 minutes with my buddies.
> 
> Respectifully
> CW2 Dennis.E


Thank you Dennis - for your dedication, your service and letting us get to know you a little bit.

Stay safe.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Welcome Dennis! It means a ton that you took the time to write, and more so that the men and women serving with you can find the time to connect and relax in the midst of the fighting. I pray you and all return home safe. Smoke up a storm, pal!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I hope you guys enjoy those smokes. Stay safe, stay low and come home in one piece!

cheers,
Par


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

All the Thanks go to you and your fellow troops!!! You guys deserve that. Hope we were able you give you a little pleasure!!!

Come Home Safe!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

You guys over there deserve everything we can send!

Thanks for all you do!


----------

